# New Tires - haul tractor or remove wheels?



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

My Dad is putting new tires on his Farmall 460. He has an 07 1/2 ton silverado and a bumper pull trailer with 2 7000# axles and brakes I believe. According to tractordata.com the 460 will be close to 6000#. The place that is putting the tires on is around 45 minutes away.

Will the 1/2 ton pickup handle the load? Or should he take off the wheels?


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Is there an option for calling the service truck? They would have a crane, more than likely, and would save a pile of time either way.
Otherwise, I would be tempted to take them off. Why risk hauling it just to get tires put on?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I would find a tire service to come to me Evan if it cost me $200 . If there is calcium in those tires lots fun to take them off don't get hurt. As for the Chevy it should handle it . A tractor that age may also need new rims if there is calcium in them.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Is there some reason you don't want a service call? If those tires do have liquid (like was mentioned) they will be heavy. Just a plain tire and rim will be heavy, and then with fluid...... we're talking hernia here. Unless your time and fingers don't matter you can take the tires off. If gas is free, then it can be hauled or driven.

Rodney


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

My tire man charges $75.00 for service call . He is about 30 miles away. I have him come out for any rear tires. I bought a spare for the front of my M7040 last year after two flats in a few weeks. And yes I have used the spare already. About $400 but well worth it when hay is on the ground.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm about 40 miles from my tire guy about as far as they want to travel I always tell them I understand if it takes them a couple of days to head my way but never had to wait more then 3 days . I think they charge me a $100 for service call but they do in an hour what takes me half a day and I don't get frustrated.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

The 1/2 ton truck should handle it fine; I assume the trailer's brakes are functional. I'm in the boat of delivering the tractor to the shop and saving a c-note. If no fluid in the tires, remove the tires and rims, but leave the cast centers on the tractor; they are not too heavy and move around fairly easy.

73, Mark


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Most tire guys prefer to mount the tires on the tractor. They just stand the tire up and jack the tractor up and down as needed to mount it, they don't like wrestling around with them on the ground. Should be fine with the chevy and trailer.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I was thinking the pickup could handle it as well. We have pulled a lot more weight when hauling cattle with no trailer brakes, but that was just a few miles to town.

We have plenty of neighbors that we could borrow a better truck/trailer combo from as well...


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

glasswrongsize said:


> The 1/2 ton truck should handle it fine; I assume the trailer's brakes are functional. I'm in the boat of delivering the tractor to the shop and saving a c-note. If no fluid in the tires, remove the tires and rims, but leave the cast centers on the tractor; they are not too heavy and move around fairly easy.
> 73, Mark


If you have nothing better to do on a particular day, maybe you can be looking at it as saving $100. Otherwise, if your time is worth anything it's going to be a complete waste. It's bad enough if everything goes right but if you get to the tire shop and have to wait for any reason, it's going to eat an entire day.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I too would pay the service call, the guys that do tires in my area charge 'extra' for un-mounted wheels, because they are harder to work with. As some have mention, it is easier to just jack the tractor up/down verses wrestling with the rim/wheel off the tractor.

Time is money and my knuckles do not heal as quick any more (and my back is not strong).IMHO



Hokelund Farm said:


> Will the 1/2 ton pickup handle the load? Or should he take off the wheels?


I would leave the wheels on the truck, it would probably get better gas mileage. :lol: Sorry, I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

I'd let them come to me.


----------

